# Ambiance soundtracks - Witch and Cornfield



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice work, are these downloadable?


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm trying to figure that out myself. lol. Anybody want to point me to a good site where I can share them as downloadable?


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

OK! Got it figured out now and both are downloadable.


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

Wow those are great thanks.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for posting! Very cool!


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Glad you guys like them. I have a looped cauldron bubbling I'll add in there too shortly.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Bubbling cauldron... https://soundcloud.com/nightfisher-1/witches-brew Runs about 6 minutes and 30 seconds.


----------



## tweety16_6 (Aug 10, 2011)

thank you. you did a great job. love all of them!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Nicely done!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LRB Scarecrow (May 4, 2009)

Fantastic! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Joe_31st (Oct 12, 2011)

Doing a cornfield haunt this year and your audio track is great!! Thank you very much for the share.


----------



## S.O.S. (Mar 7, 2011)

Those are really well done. Nice work.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Joe_31st said:


> Doing a cornfield haunt this year and your audio track is great!! Thank you very much for the share.


Your welcome Joe and everyone else.


----------



## Maxiboots (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for sharing this, I've been looking all over the web and also ordered some CDs, just to get a few minutes of outdoor sounds. This is just what I needed.


----------



## HappiestHaunter (Sep 8, 2013)

These are amazing! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

So glad everyone likes them.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I like the Cornstalks. I LOVE the Witch. These are terrific ... many thanks for sharing your skills.


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

love the cornstalks track... thanks a lot for sharing.


----------



## ThAnswr (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks. They'll fit in great with my witch themed party.


----------



## Maxiboots (Aug 31, 2010)

I ended up not needing the track after all, but thank you for the inspiration. I got a little help and worked up a track with erie wind and crickets in the background, and howling wolves and different owl hoots interspersed throughout. It's 30 min long. If I can figure out how, I will share.


----------



## KrushR (Jul 9, 2013)

Yeah, this may well get used in my front yard Cornfield, too. I just got my fogger and purple spots, so I'm working on my planning phase. This music will certainly make the rotation! Thanks!


----------

